
Google ends free Netflix/Chromecast promotion due to ‘overwhelming demand’ - blacktulip
http://9to5google.com/2013/07/25/google-ends-free-netflixchromecast-promotion-due-to-overwhelming-demand/
======
qq66
A little weird that Google wouldn't pony up $30/household to get a Google
product onto the living room television. Many companies, including Google,
have spent far more money with far weaker returns.

------
pinaceae
imagine you could read your RSS feeds on your TV...

